# Worldmark - Does anyone have the points values???



## Homeawayfromhome2

How many points to get a 2 bedroom? 

What is a reasonable resale value per point? 

Do you know what the maintenance fees are? 

Can you get them bi-annually?

I was looking at the Valley Isle on Maui and I guess you have to buy Worldmark points - doesn't look like they have weeks? 

Thanks for all your help! I am going to shop seriously before I buy.. I know I do want Maui though! 

Thanks All!


----------



## rhonda

Point chart for WM Valley Isle:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/vi/
A 2BR runs 12k WM 'credits' (the WM term for 'points') per week.  Maint fees on 12k is currently: $723.17 (link)

WM does not use a 'home resort' system.  You would be competing against the entire membership for any given reservation.  (It isn't as difficult as it might sound.)  Reservations can be booked 13 months from check-in.

WM doesn't sell bi-annual contracts, but you may certainly buy "half" the number of points you feel you'll require.  The points are given annually but have a 2-year lifespan automatically.  (Banking and borrowing are both very easy and completely seamless.)


----------



## cotraveller

WorldMark does not have weeks, it is strictly a points (called credits in the WorldMark world) system. A typical two bedroom unit requires 10,000 credits for a week in red season, with some resorts being higher.  The Hawaii resorts require 12,000 credits for a 2 bedroom unit.  The resort gallery on the WorldMark web site lists the number of WorldMark credits (points) required for each resort.  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ .

Prices vary depending on how motivated the seller is and whether you are buying from a dealer or an individual.  In addition to the account size, the number of credits available within the account affect the price. I don't track the prices but I'm sure someone else will chime in with some typical ones.

Unlike most timeshare systems, there is no home resort with WorldMark. The maintenance dues are based strictly on the number of credits you own. This link will give you a list of the maintenance fees.

There are no bi-annual or EOY WorldMark accounts.  You receive your allotment of WorldMark credits every year on the first day of the anniversary month of your account.  WorldMark credits have a two year life, so you can purchase a small account and use is as a bi-annual.


----------



## ronparise

worldmark credits are running between 30 and 40 cents per credit on the resale market. A "fully loaded" contract (one with last years points included, this years and next years available to borrow)  will be a little more

There are always worldmark credits available on ebay, and some owners and brokers often post what they are selling on the Worldmark owners forum


----------



## Rent_Share

Homeawayfromhome2 said:


> I was looking at the Valley Isle on Maui and I guess you have to buy Worldmark points - doesn't look like they have weeks?


 
There are weeks not associated with Worldmark at Valley Isle Full Ownership, not timeshare

http://www.valleyisleresort.com/

From the WM Website

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/WorldMark_Unit_Breakdown.pdf

14 of 120 Units  2 Sudios 6 One Bedroom and 6 Two Bedroom

Compared to Kiehei 200 of 200 Units

I traded into Westin on Flextime


----------



## Homeawayfromhome2

Thanks all... I think this was moved but not sure to where... thanks for all of your input... deciding what my next timeshare will be will be hard, I think. Points confuse me... thinking about just buying a week. I'll keep reading and see. Thanks again!!


----------



## Homeawayfromhome2

OH! Is Worldmark and Wyndham related??


----------



## ronparise

Homeawayfromhome2 said:


> OH! Is Worldmark and Wyndham related??



Worldmark the Club and Club Wyndham Plus are distant cousins. They are two different timeshare systems that Wyndham now manages


----------



## Rent_Share

Like fighting siblings




> Wyndham Vacation Ownership
> *Wyndham Vacation Ownership*, headquartered in Orlando, Florida, is the largest vacation ownership business in the world. It includes a network of 160 properties, 20,000 individual units, and over 800,000 property owners.Locations are in North America, the Caribbean, and the South Pacific. Wyndham Vacation Ownership includes marketing and sales of vacation ownership interests, consumer financing in conjunction with the purchase of vacation ownership interests, property management services to property owners' associations, and development and acquisition of vacation ownership resorts.
> 
> Wyndham Vacation Resorts
> Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia-Pacific
> WorldMark by Wyndham


 
There is a separate non profit that owns "Worldmark the Club", they had hired Trendwest to develop new properties and manage the resorts. Wyndham (actually it's predecessor) purchased Trendwest. Wyndham tends to blur the lines as to their role in controlling the Worldmark assets


----------



## Homeawayfromhome2

confusing... can you use wyndham or worldmark points at any of their combined resorts... or no....


----------



## Rent_Share

Intentionally so

In Theory Yes - In practicality NO

The respective resort maps show limited locations of the other brands as affiliates, In most cases it's 1 or 2 units for use by the other brand, there could be up to 250,000 members competing for those 1 or 2 units.

There are a few resorts where both Brands are present but those are not liste as affiliates 

New Orleans, 
South Shore - Lake Tahoe
Dolphins Cove - Anaheim
Ocean Walk


----------



## cotraveller

Homeawayfromhome2 said:


> confusing... can you use wyndham or worldmark points at any of their combined resorts... or no....



There are about 25 Wyndham resorts that some WorldMark owners can book directly with their WorldMark credits.  There are a similar number of WorldMark resorts that Wyndham owners can book directly. There are only two units available for cross booking in most of the resorts, with a few having more. That makes it difficult to snag one of those but it is possible.

The "some" WorldMark owners who can book the Wyndham resorts are WorldMark TravelShare owners, which requires a purchase from Wyndham, and pre November, 2006 owners who are grandfathered in with access to those resorts. A WorldMark account purchased resale today would not qualify to book the Wyndham resorts.

I don't know what, if any, restrictions there are on Wyndham owners for booking the WorldMark resorts.

There are also some resorts with both WorldMark and Wyndham units.  Steamboat Springs in Colorado is another one in addition to the list Rent_Share posted.  The WorldMark units at those resorts are available for booking by all WorldMark owners no matter when or where they purchased their account.


----------

